# Help me out with a Royal Mail problem :)



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

So guys, need a bit of help 

Ordered some detailing stuff from Ebay, seller sent me the package on 4th this month and according to RM tracking it was signed for and delivered on 6th. The problem is i did not receive the products/package and it's signed by someone that i don't know and with no last name.

I have contacted the seller and he has asked at Royal Mail but they told him that the package was delivered at the right address. What should i ask the seller to provide me with to figure out what has happened.

I don't know how RM works as i am not from UK but postage was from UK to UK with RM Second class signed for.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

This is a strange one tbh. Get RM to investigate it and raise the matter with ebay too.

Hope you get the stuff.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

When you sign for a package sent by RM don't they get your full name from your ID card ? Or how does it work? From online tracking i only see the first name but i guess the seller should have more info from RM, right ?


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Ask the seller for the tracking info. Then type in in to Royal Mail track an trace and find out for your self. The seller could have lied to you.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

I have the tracking number in my ebay account, it says it was delivered on 6th and was signed for by someone. Only the first name appears in the online tracking of the person who signed for it and i don;t know him...
But surely they can't just give the package to any person that is on the street, there must be a record, a full name etc...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Your dispute it not with the Royal Mail, it is with the ebay seller. 

Contact the seller on ebay and ask him to attempt to solve the issue. 

If you can't resolve the issue with the seller, then raise a dispute on ebay as items no received and let ebay deal with it.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

As Kerr has said Open a dispute on ebay and they them deal with it.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

I understand but i was hoping not to escalate things, was hoping that he can provide the full name of the person who signed and ask around, perhaps someone has it..

If i can't figure it out or he can't provide me with more info i will raise the problem with ebay. 

Started the thread to try and understand how this service provided by RM works and how can one sign for your package 

Thanks again !


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I wouldn't open a dispute until you've dealt with the seller. He could be genuine here too. 

It might be the courier at fault here. It's his job to establish that, and if they are, it is him that will be compensated by The Royal Mail. 

Quite often when I get signed for stuff, the postman puts a red card through my door and says the items are left with neighbour in house number xx. 

Normally the process in the UK with signed for items is if nobody is home, the items are returned to a local office for collection. 

Again a red card would be left through your door. 

Not sure what happens when the mail is exported though.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Really, it's not up to you to do the chasing around. The contract is between the seller and Royal Mail/Courier.

If you haven't received the items, then the seller should refund you and then he will claim it back from Royal Mail (if he took out adequate insurance).

EDIT: Too slow to type at work. Everyone else has said same things :lol: 

Can you not see a signature of the recipient if you use the tracking details online or does 2nd class just tell you that it's been received?


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

I can see the signature and first name in RM online tracking but it does not help me since i don't know who that person is and his signature looks like circles 

The easy way would be to take it up with ebay but i got a pretty good deal on the itmes and saved some 3 digit figures so the best thing for me would be to manage and get the package.

As a last resort i will take it up with them but hoping the seller will provide me with more info like the full name of the person who signed for it...

As i said mail was from UK to UK, no export


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The bottom line is you did not receive it then the seller has to chase it up with the royal snail.

You do need to open a dispute on ebay you only have so long to do so.

Ask seller first if they will refund you they have 8 days to reply and if not happy namely you dont get a refund then take it up with ebay.

Its the royal snail thats at fault its not unknown for signed for to be signed for by the postal worker delivering it and just left under a bin etc.

Anyone can have signed there is no proof it was delivered to the correct address its just a case of typing into a hand pad, unless they can show a picture of the delivery address and the person signing for it it could be anywhere.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys ! I really appreciate taking your time with this.

I ended up opening a dispute, i have asked the seller several times for a receipt or any kind of proof that the package was sent to the correct address from my ebay account but he did not provide such a thing, don't know why but i am beginning to suspect that he might have missed something from the address...

When posting the package shouldn't he have gotten some kind of receipt from RM with info about the address, his name, postal service chosen etc ? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Baracuda said:


> Thanks for the advice guys ! I really appreciate taking your time with this.
> 
> I ended up opening a dispute, i have asked the seller several times for a receipt or any kind of proof that the package was sent to the correct address from my ebay account but he did not provide such a thing, don't know why but i am beginning to suspect that he might have missed something from the address...
> 
> ...


Whenever I've posted something recorded recently I've got a printed receipt that shows the house number, postcode and tracking number.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up, that is what i need but for some reason he is not sharing that info with me


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Should look something like this (from google images, so not my own receipt)










https://www.royalmail.com/track-your-item


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you ! 
That is what i need but he's not giving it, i asked 4 times already and got ignored. He keeps saying that it was signed for and delivered but from the tracking number does not say where it was delivered...


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

I had trouble with an eBay seller who claimed my item had been shipped. Turns out he was just using old tracking numbers that he'd used before. When PayPal asked for the tracking info, he provided them with some random number. Fortunately PayPal aren't stupid!


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

May be a stupid question but have you asked your neighbours?
Also normally when you track a Royal Mail item it say delivered from 'X' depot.

When a customer raised an issue with me for a similar problem it was clear the item was wrongly delivered as it was delivered from a depot that was not his local one (was ages away) so it was clear Royal Mail had c****ed up.

Seller can raise the issue with Royal Mail and claim compensation however if he has sent 2nd Class recorded and you have said it was quite alot of valuable items then he will be out of pocket as i think it is £36/£37 compensation for recorded. This is obviously not your problem.

Also if he is a large seller then we dont get receipts like you guys get from a post office. We only get a print out from a RM software which doesnt really give much information - certainly not address/house number etc as on the picture above


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

I think the tracking number is legit, the item arrived in the right town but i think something happened with delivery. Either the address was wrong or as stated above, the postman left it under a bin or something...

The part that i don't get is why is he so difficult when i am trying to figure things out and help both of us.


L.E

I doubt he is a large seller, has ~100 feedback and 4-5 other items for sale.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

This happened to me, and I ended up opening a dispute with hen and fortunately they decided in my favour. 

Still no idea to this day where the parcel ended up


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Update

Ebay decided in the seller's favour since he had the tracking number and it showed that the item was delivered and signed for...

Just a warning to you all when dealing with ebay


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Baracuda said:


> Update
> 
> Ebay decided in the seller's favour since he had the tracking number and it showed that the item was delivered and signed for...
> 
> Just a warning to you all when dealing with ebay


Normally they side with the seller on contentious issues.

What has Royal Mail said in this incident?

It seems that the fault is down to them.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Well that sucks, sorry to hear about that. 

Presume if it was Fleabay you paid via PayPal? If not and you paid by credit card you could look to raise a claim with them, or you could if it was this country so would hope you have something similar (Visa/MasterCard Dispute Resolution).


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Neither ebay nor the seller bothered to even ask them. He had the proof of postage and proof of delivery and that was enough for everyone it seems...

I have asked around and of course no one knows or even heard the name that was printed on the delivery info.

EDIT : Payed as always from ebay with paypal linked account.

Anyways i find it very disturbing that in a country like UK, Royal Mail has this practice...
In Romania you can't get a package from Romanian Post without a ID card that you must present and sign with full name.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

As has been posted...my experience is that they attempt delivery nobody is in so it goes to a local sorting office. You do need ID to collect from there. To the point of being ridiculous, my wife's Aunty sent a card and package for my 1 year old niece via my Mother in Law's address. As the ID name and address did not match when MiL went to collect they were 'difficult'... technically the recipient must collect which wasn't going to happen! MiL pointed out was her address but it took them a while to go with it.

Big flaw is that if RM say it's gone to an address and they have a signature then it's presumed it's gone to the correct address. Could have delivered anywhere in reality.

Was the delivery address a single property or say flats/apartments?


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

There are units and i asked everywhere and no one knows the person that signed for it. It's strange since i receive 3-4 packages at that address every week and i have never had any problems with delivery.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Baracuda, what type of property do you live in....house...flat....shared house etc?





Oooops, already been asked .


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

This was an old scam running a few years ago, the seller sells said item sends it (usually an envelope) via recorded delivery to the matching postal code but not your number some signs for it eBay will always favour the correct tracking number and a signature. 

Keep an eye on the seller as it may appear back on eBay


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, if you guys see a pot of Crystal Rock 95% full let me know 
Item was delivered in Watford and signed by someone named Savage.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This is a massive clause in there terms! 

If I sell a product to person A and get it tracked to person A - as long as the paperwork is signed, then it's in the sellers favour... Anyone can intercept parcel these days. No ID is needed at all. 

I was a a house last week and signed a parcel in for a friend! I didn't even live within 10 miles of their house! 

Alright yes, I was inside the house and I opened the door etc, but this is ridiculous... Who signs it when you have a message to "please lease parcels in a safe place" ??

I've had many parcels left here (in safe place) and been signed for by someone else (usually the person delivering it) 

What grinds my gears is that I can sell an item to person A and send it to person B, it's still been signed for and when eBay don't investigate the tracking details, they don't see that it was sent to the wrong address. 

Did your address come up in the tracking info?


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

No, it only shows the town and the name or the person who signed for it.

Here : KR555239920GB

That is my problem also with Royal Mail, they give it to anyone who is around. There are units to that address and they might have even gave it to a random person who was outside/near the unit.

It's just crazy...


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

after reading all this and in one part you mention that the online site only has the persons first name. if you dont already know but that shouldnt be the first name on the site. more likely the surname. but you'd think if someone signed for your parcel they'd bring it to your door. or a card through your door telling you who has it. 3 weeks means you'll never see that parcel again. .


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, i understand that the chances of getting the package are close to 0 but at least i was trying to get my money back and it seems i can't do that either since the seller has the tracking number and it shows delivered and signed.

Lesson learned, too bad it had to be an expensive lesson


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

ye thats rubbish. i had one go missing 2 weeks ago but that was just a standard 2nd class and chatting through ebay got another re sent. but system that. im a delivery driver myself and heard it does happen. 

looks like someone has taking advantage of the system. but you'd think you'd have a good arguement that its not been you thats signed for it. and that rm must have delivered to the wrong house. bit of a joke that.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

There's no evidence it was delivered to your house just the same postcode what's more there's no truth it was the crystal rock that was delivered it may have been an empty envelope recorded delivery means nothing anymore as stated anyone can sign for it.. 

What's the sellers name?


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

I know but it seems good enough to ebay, i've tried to tell them to get at least more proof from the seller or royal mail. Started appeal and waiting for answer...

Seller's name is : t12mys


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking, how cheap was it?

Two things spring to mind,
1) If it looks too good to be true...

2) You were ok with an £800 wax being sent by RM 1st Class with max £50 insured value?


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

I won it for 300 pounds.

To be honest i never had problems with my packages and i am a member from 2007, i presumed that if it was tracked and signed for it should be ok...


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Baracuda said:


> I know but it seems good enough to ebay, i've tried to tell them to get at least more proof from the seller or royal mail. Started appeal and waiting for answer...
> 
> Seller's name is : t12mys


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=21623

https://www.google.co.uk/search?cli...=cr&ei=hk-xU6qHKOXR8gfU3IDQDQ#q=t12mys&rls=en


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

after pasting the Tracking info into the Royal Mail page, it gives you a few options.

Follow
- Help with this item
- It says it was delivered but it wasn't
- Contact Us (Yourself)

see how far you get, they might even be able to check the weight of the item, maybe even check with the Postal office that sent it. (weight will give you an indicator) and they may well be able to tell youan address they delivered it to also 

Be stern in your Email and come across as though you know what you're talking about. maybe even do a little research into Royal Mail disputes, see what happens

all the best.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks but i've tried to do that from their form, they ask a lot of info that i don't know, and have not been provided by the seller... Like his address and postal office where the package has been posted from. Tried calling them with no luck...


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Baracuda said:


> Thanks but i've tried to do that from their form, they ask a lot of info that i don't know, and have not been provided by the seller... Like his address and postal office where the package has been posted from. Tried calling them with no luck...


his address not in paypal?
you could also try contacting one of the other buyers or sellers on his recent feedback


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

do you also know your locals last names? nobody would have intercepted it would they?


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

No, nothing on Paypal, just his email and full name.

I have asked everywhere about this person, even offered a 50pounds finder's fee to get people interested, no luck. No one knows or even heard this name.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Baracuda said:


> Thanks but i've tried to do that from their form, they ask a lot of info that i don't know, and have not been provided by the seller... Like his address and postal office where the package has been posted from. Tried calling them with no luck...


Royal Mail can confirm the address it was delivered to with the tracking number so I would keep trying to call them.

I had a similar issue around 7 months ago where they managed to lose a RM Signed For parcel.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

This the right guy?
http://www.192.com/atoz/people/higgs/timothy/dy3/2488230130/


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

I think so, yes 
Name matches from paypal at least.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

His ebay states he's from Dudley West Mids anyway... You need a full address


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Baracuda said:


> I think so, yes
> Name matches from paypal at least.


PM sent


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Does this look correct???

http://ukdata.com/director/detail/912707259

looks good to me


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

I got his full address now, submitted a claim with royal mail via their form.
Perhaps i will get lucky
Thanks again guys !


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

*UPDATE*

think i may have the address

http://www.companydirectorcheck.com/timothy-joseph-higgs


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

no problem... don't like getting ripped off myself, so always want to help other sort this sort of thing


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I don't know if this will help you but have you spoken with your bank and explained what happened? You did not signed for parcel and you don't know who it was who did, they maybe be able to reverse charges back to you?


----------

